# new pics of tank



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

View attachment 88920

View attachment 88922

View attachment 88923

View attachment 88924

View attachment 88925

View attachment 88928


I do have a little algae problem right now. Its either from over ferts or fro letting my co2 drop too low for a few days while waiting for my regulator to get in.
View attachment 88930


Heres how it all started.
before november 4th.
View attachment 88931


After jan 1
View attachment 88920


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dude that tank is beautiful!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

excellent example of aquascaping!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull tank man!Congrads!

I advise you to add soe reddish plants in order to 'brake' the green


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Beautifull tank man!Congrads!
> 
> I advise you to add soe reddish plants in order to 'brake' the green


I do have some in there. I have a L repens-rubin I got from dippy eggs, it just need to get taller to be noticed. I also have some Rotala wallichii in there on the right side, they probably need more light than the 3.2 wpg to get really red though, but it should show better when it grows closer to the light. I am still keeping my eyes out though but my lfs has been slacking on good healthy plants.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I just placed an order for some more Ludwigia repens, Rotala macrandra, and Alternanthera reineckii. That should add some red.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow...inspiring


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> I just placed an order for some more Ludwigia repens, Rotala macrandra, and Alternanthera reineckii. That should add some red.


Looks great nick! can't wait for the repens rubin to grow out!

The algea is most likely from the CO2 dropping out--almost for sure.

I just want you to know that the L repens you ordered is different from what I gave u. It is a great plant, looks exactly the same except it will not get the deep red that the rubin will get.. you will see when it grows out. and your 3wpg is for sure enough light... let it get closer to the top u will see








The stuff is pure red and gorgeous
Rotala macrandra loves _soft acidic water_, as does the wallichii.. if it grows in your tank, I could give you a Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba' stem or 2 if ya want.. they like the same water


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Looks great nick! can't wait for the repens rubin to grow out!
> 
> The algea is most likely from the CO2 dropping out--almost for sure.
> 
> ...


I know the repens is different, I couldnt find any rubins var, but I have seen some pics of them nice and red. I got the narrow leaf also. The L repens I got from you is turning red already but only on the bottom of the leaf, There is two of them growing now. Cant wait to see it once it grows tall, I have it next to the wallichii but it is too small to be seen in the pics. I also found a site that has a potassium, iron and co2 tester, I will be getting those in, I should be able to get a better control of my doseing with those. I sometimes wonder if doseing twice a week with iron is too much or too little, but I will soon find out.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Be patient with the repens rubin, it is a really awesomely red plant! you will love it, trust me. 
Let me know if the macrandra grows for you.. If it does, I'll be sure to get you some of the Cuba.. you will love that plant.

i have heard that the iron test kits are only good if you use the ferris state iron.. it doesn't work if it is chelated.. myself, I never used any potassium and Fe test kits. I know potassium should be @ 20ppm or so, and Fe .1ppm or so.. But the plants tell me if they need Fe. They will loose their green look and get pale. You tank isn't pale anymore, so I'm thinking you are doing good with your iron.

again, looking good!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Be patient with the repens rubin, it is a really awesomely red plant! you will love it, trust me.
> Let me know if the macrandra grows for you.. If it does, I'll be sure to get you some of the Cuba.. you will love that plant.
> 
> i have heard that the iron test kits are only good if you use the ferris state iron.. it doesn't work if it is chelated.. myself, I never used any potassium and Fe test kits. I know potassium should be @ 20ppm or so, and Fe .1ppm or so.. But the plants tell me if they need Fe. They will loose their green look and get pale. You tank isn't pale anymore, so I'm thinking you are doing good with your iron.
> ...


The tester says is will test Fe2, Fe3, and chelated. The potassium tester I wanted to get because my water is softened and I probably dont have any potassium in it, so any potassium I have will have to be from doseing. The macrandra from what I read is a tough plant to grow but looks amazing when it is healthy, hopefully it will grow good.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

looks great but one thing i can never understand is how do you get the plants to stay on the bottom ? i tried plants and everytime a fish went past and knocked it , it just went to the top !


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

alan said:


> looks great but one thing i can never understand is how do you get the plants to stay on the bottom ? i tried plants and everytime a fish went past and knocked it , it just went to the top !


You just need to bury them good in the substrate. The substrate should be atleast 3" deep also. The kind of fish also plays a factor, if you have a fish that is an active bottom dweller you will get more uprooted plaants. When I first started my bichirs were uprooting alot of plants but I just kept reburying them until the grew strong roots and hold themself in.


----------



## klingkling (Dec 9, 2005)

that's a very nice plnted tank set ups.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

simply amazing


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh ok. my substrate is approx 1" so thats my problem


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

alan said:


> oh ok. my substrate is approx 1" so thats my problem


Yep the would be it, deeper substrate isnt just to hold the plant down but for the roots to grow, if the substrate is too shallow the roots will grow too dence and not allow for good nutrient absorbtion. Some foreground plants dont need a deep substrate. Also the size of the substrate playes a role in the plants too, too big causes water to pass through it too easily removing nutrients and not giving a good anchor, it also lets debris get caught in it and causes water problems.

Substrate too fine causes nutrient to not be able to flow into the roots, so a good size substrate is on of the most important choices for long term health.


----------

